# Tell the truth: are you afraid of mantids?



## MANTIS DUDE (Jul 19, 2008)

Hello all people who had for some reason desided to click on this thread! Well, you read the topic title, "Tell the truth: are you afraid of mantids?" I can tell you that I am actualy terrified of roaches! Are you afraid of mantids? Here is the story of how I became afraid of roaches: One night when I was 5 years, I was brushing my teeth after a shower I felt a strange sensation on my spine! I turned my head around to look and there right on my back was a 4 or 5 inch palmedo bug (common in florida)!!! I tried to shake it of but it clung to me like a leach! I ran though the house with only a towl and a collosal palmetto bug clinging to my back screaming bloody murder untill I slammed my back against the wall and splattered insect organs all over my skin!


----------



## idolomantis (Jul 19, 2008)

i aint afraid of any alive thing B) B)

(exept my seester... jk)


----------



## MANTIS DUDE (Jul 19, 2008)

idolomantis said:


> i aint afraid of any alive thing B) B)(exept my seester... jk)


HUGE LIE!


----------



## idolomantis (Jul 19, 2008)

MANTIS DUDE said:


> HUGE LIE!


no,

why would i be afraid of anything?

ok my seester was indeed a lie


----------



## ABbuggin (Jul 19, 2008)

If we were afraid of mantids, why in the world would be raising/breeding them?!?!?! :wacko:


----------



## chrisboy101 (Jul 20, 2008)

bit of a silly question :mellow:


----------



## OGIGA (Jul 20, 2008)

I think you forgot which forum you were at when you asked that question.


----------



## Joe Caruso (Jul 20, 2008)

MANTIS DUDE said:


> Hello all people who had for some reason desided to click on this thread! Well, you read the topic title, "Tell the truth: are you afraid of mantids?" I can tell you that I am actualy terrified of roaches! Are you afraid of mantids? Here is the story of how I became afraid of roaches: One night when I was 5 years, I was brushing my teeth after a shower I felt a strange sensation on my spine! I turned my head around to look and there right on my back was a 4 or 5 inch palmedo bug (common in florida)!!! I tried to shake it of but it clung to me like a leach! I ran though the house with only a towl and a collosal palmetto bug clinging to my back screaming bloody murder untill I slammed my back against the wall and splattered insect organs all over my skin!


Must have been one heck of a specimen given Wikipedia lists their average size at 1.6 inches &lt;_&lt;


----------



## chrisboy101 (Jul 20, 2008)

Joe Caruso said:


> Must have been one heck of a specimen given Wikipedia lists their average size at 1.6 inches &lt;_&lt;


lol mantisdude, your imagining things. 2cm is not 5 inches


----------



## MANTIS DUDE (Jul 20, 2008)

ABbuggin said:


> If we were afraid of mantids, why in the world would be raising/breeding them?!?!?! :wacko:


I was mainly directing this question twards guests!


----------



## obregon562 (Jul 20, 2008)

haha what? :lol: as AB said why would anyone even browsing this forum be afraid of mantids?

Maybe you should edit the title to say something like "which bugs are you afraid of". THAT would actualy make sense!  

Im actually "not very fond of" locusts. They creep me out.


----------



## The_Asa (Jul 20, 2008)

I find it hard to believe anyone except a 2 year old girl would be afraid of mantids...they're so...mantidy


----------



## Cosmic (Jul 20, 2008)

My two year old daughter loves mantids!


----------



## The_Asa (Jul 20, 2008)

Good!


----------



## darkspeed (Jul 20, 2008)

My three year old daughter loves them, always wants to see them and help me catch bugs to feed them, but when it comes down to having one of them on her hand she is still very timid and wants to jerk her hand away scream and run away, which only tells me that above all she is still as 3 year old girl. Unfortunately my wife is the same way, so some never grow out of that. But she grew up in the slums of central mexico, and has encountered her share of creepy crawlies, so I dont hold that against her too much.


----------



## chrisboy101 (Jul 20, 2008)

obregon562 said:


> haha what? :lol: as AB said why would anyone even browsing this forum be afraid of mantids? Maybe you should edit the title to say something like "which bugs are you afraid of". THAT would actualy make sense!
> 
> Im actually "not very fond of" locusts. They creep me out.


yh locusts are weird lol


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 20, 2008)

Let's see, until I started raising them, I never held one, too chicken and actually my scardy cat sister (the one on the right in avatar) held an adult before I did. But my list of scardy things is

cennitipeds, millipieds, roaches, silverfish, some spiders, snakes, worms, and more worms, ticks, tomato hornworms :blink: fleas, wasps, bees, hornets, muddabbers, leeches, hookworms, beetles, junebugs and the list goes on.!!!


----------



## darkspeed (Jul 20, 2008)

You are so silly Becky :lol:


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 20, 2008)

:lol: I know, that is just the beginning of my girly things I am afraid of, there are a lot of things that are in the water I don't like too, and I really don't like things that go BumP in the night!


----------



## pedro92 (Jul 20, 2008)

MANTIS DUDE said:


> Hello all people who had for some reason desided to click on this thread! Well, you read the topic title, "Tell the truth: are you afraid of mantids?" I can tell you that I am actualy terrified of roaches! Are you afraid of mantids? Here is the story of how I became afraid of roaches: One night when I was 5 years, I was brushing my teeth after a shower I felt a strange sensation on my spine! I turned my head around to look and there right on my back was a 4 or 5 inch palmedo bug (common in florida)!!! I tried to shake it of but it clung to me like a leach! I ran though the house with only a towl and a collosal palmetto bug clinging to my back screaming bloody murder untill I slammed my back against the wall and splattered insect organs all over my skin!


Why dont you make the title are you afraid of roaches. Kinda switched topics lol are you afraid of mantids. let me tell you why i am afraid of roaches lol


----------



## idolomantis (Jul 21, 2008)

hibiscusmile said:


> Let's see, until I started raising them, I never held one, too chicken and actually my scardy cat sister (the one on the right in avatar) held an adult before I did. But my list of scardy things iscennitipeds, millipieds, roaches, silverfish, some spiders, snakes, worms, and more worms, ticks, tomato hornworms :blink: fleas, wasps, bees, hornets, muddabbers, leeches, hookworms, beetles, junebugs and the list goes on.!!!


ok centipedes, snakes and some spiders i can sort of understand but all the others!?!?!

"chicken  :lol:


----------



## chrisboy101 (Jul 21, 2008)

spiders are ugly, i mean seriously. why the heck would u want one ?


----------



## MantidLord (Jul 21, 2008)

Am I the only one who's afraid of crickets? I mean, I don't even handle them, I just dump a couple with my mantids, or scoop a couple of them with this tool/thing and dump them with the mantids. I just don't like how they look, and the sound of "thumping" when they jump. Their mandibles allways sticking out, and dragging along the floor creeps me out.

I used to handle crickets, and catch them etc. for my bearded dragon. But when I had my beardie for three years, the crix started eating his eyelid thingies a liitle :blink: . He still lived for a couple of months, before he died of disease. Ever since them, I was afraid of crix. Then it turned into a slight hatred when I came home from school, and the crix had devoured a freshley made ootheca :angry: . Sorry, I kinda went off...man I hate crickets. As I say, the only good cricket is the one getting eaten


----------



## idolomantis (Jul 21, 2008)

chrisboy101 said:


> spiders are ugly, i mean seriously. why the heck would u want one ?


there pretty... lol i think there cool but everyone his own opinnion


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 21, 2008)

He already said why, and I am cause they run fast and are really really really UGLY!


----------



## harryallard (Jul 24, 2008)

i think the way they hunt is really creepy

it reminds me of Alien :lol:


----------



## idolomantis (Jul 24, 2008)

harryallard said:


> i think the way they hunt is really creepyit reminds me of Alien :lol:


ye me too, superfilm btw


----------



## OGIGA (Jul 24, 2008)

chrisboy101 said:


> spiders are ugly, i mean seriously. why the heck would u want one ?


So that you can feed your mantises.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 24, 2008)

:lol: I have enough spiders here, no need to buy any, we have to set our alarm to make sure we turn over in the night, cause the spiders will spin us into a web while we sleep. ha ha my house if full of them this year, I am afraid to spray for them cause I am afraid the mantis will get hurt. Wonder if I can use some selvin on the floors.


----------



## Krissim Klaw (Jul 25, 2008)

chrisboy101 said:


> spiders are ugly, i mean seriously. why the heck would u want one ?


But what about the fuzzy tarantulas, they are so fluffy and cute looking and scream snuggle and let me hug you with my eight hairy legs. :wub: Just overlook the fact tarantula hair is usually used as a defense irritant to avoid such things as getting their guts squeezed out by sneak attack hugs. &gt;__&gt;


----------



## chrisboy101 (Jul 25, 2008)

Krissim Klaw said:


> But what about the fuzzy tarantulas, they are so fluffy and cute looking and scream snuggle and let me hug you with my eight hairy legs. :wub: Just overlook the fact tarantula hair is usually used as a defense irritant to avoid such things as getting their guts squeezed out by sneak attack hugs. &gt;__&gt;


the only thing a tarantula would see of me is the BOTTOM OF MY SHOE!!!


----------



## idolomantis (Jul 25, 2008)

Krissim Klaw said:


> But what about the fuzzy tarantulas, they are so fluffy and cute looking and scream snuggle and let me hug you with my eight hairy legs. :wub: Just overlook the fact tarantula hair is usually used as a defense irritant to avoid such things as getting their guts squeezed out by sneak attack hugs. &gt;__&gt;


yea i love furry tarantulas, so cute :wub:


----------

